# Hasbean caption competition



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Open Til 8 pm Wedensday night

Best caption for Dale Harris and our very own Gary **** photo shown below

Winner get 250g beans ( brew or espresso ) from my local roaster

Perhaps mr hasbean would like to donate a nice red espresso cup too?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

"Do you know there's a spike in my head?"

"You hum it I'll play it".


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Dale: "Don't hurt his feelings, it really is Gary's intention to evolve into half man, half box"


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

'Alcoholics anonymous isn't what it used to be'


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

" Our last drummer died in a bizarre coffee roasting accident"


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

OK ok I'll do it but I usually wear a tutu when I do it.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

"Auditions for the new Take That member weren't going well."


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

"... and when he wants your advice on family planning, he will ask for it!"


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The crowd needed some prompting for when to laugh during Gary's coffee based stand up routine.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooiiiii, no flash photography during the dance performance, gary wore his white tap shoes especially for you lot, have a bit of respect!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

And Mr ****'s rider for the weekend was a drum roll each time he entered the room.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

And now CFUK's very own

*Chas n Dave*....................

*
Mutt... *

*
and... *

*
Jeff...*

*Bom-Bom-TISSSHH!!*


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Right said fred forget the words to "im too sexy"


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

"We're Jammin', I want to brew Coffee wit' you!"

(Inspired by Bob Marley, this is how the concept for coffee jam came about)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

majnu said:


> "We're Jammin', I want to brew Coffee wit' you!"
> 
> (Inspired by Bob Marley, this is how the concept for coffee jam came about)


C'Mon you could have at least photo-shopped a few Dreads on baldy!!!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Come on Techno, I'll drum the beat and you show us your "robot" dance


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

'When they took me on as a drummer I thought it had something to do with coffee roasting!'


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> 'When they took me on as a drummer I thought it had something to do with coffee roasting!'


Very witty, congratulations.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A strategically placed sticker on Garys T shirt stops us from seeing the true long term effect of drinking HasBean coffee.......


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

A drum roll to introduce the new In My Mug packaging; beans now come packaged and labelled.... In Gary!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> A strategically placed sticker on Garys T shirt stops us from seeing the true long term effect of drinking HasBean coffee.......


I think the final one would be this


















The evolution of man!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


>


"Hasbean launch their new cloned range of genetically modified oversized baristas."

Drum roll..........

"....Behold .....The **** MkII 2:1 scale."


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Things weren't going quite as planned for Jason Orange's first solo gig. A drummer with no drumsticks, a singer with no microphone and to add insult to injury, Boots had offered to play guitar!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Boots captures the moment Gary realises where the chicken in the burgers has come from.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

HasBean special recipe:

22 beats over 31 seconds, with an output of 124 Gary-taps.

Notes:

Like a warm fruity hug from a woodpecker, this rhythm has got bags of ooomph and a sparkling, twinkling finish that just goes on and on.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

The Hasbean Michael Flatley tribute auditions weren't going as well as planed!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hasbeans latest coffee storage solutions in mayhem , when someone orders a Giant 'and' drums.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> "Auditions for the new Take That member weren't going well."


And the winner is ajh101

Congrats I'll pm you for address and what beans you want


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

